# Fist time ever



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

A kill permit has been issued for an eastern NC red wolf, thoughts?
Js


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

The wackomentilist are going to have a field day with this....


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

If the wolves know that people hunt for them they will avoid people.

ETF


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

If there are any wolves on this forum they have been forewarned.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just tell them that the wolves diet is Plover and Sea turtle and they will have the park rangers go out and kill them


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Farmers have been able to kill them for several years now. We used to hunt in Washington and Tyrell Counties. They had turned some red wolves loose with radio collars on them. We were told not to shoot any for any reason. I never seen one while hunting. The guys on the adjoining land was making man drives and was shooting like crazy. We returned home and I got a call a couple of weeks later from the farmer. He asked what kind of guns we were using on our deer hunt. I told him all rifles. He said a red wolf with a radio collar was shot with buck shot and thrown over on his land. He wanted to know if we shot it. I said we did not have a shotgun between us on that particular hunt. I guess the other guys shot it and decided to move it to our side so we would get the blame.

I heard the following year that the wolves were eating calves and goats around that area. It wasn't long after that that the local farmers had permission to shoot problem wolves.

They turned all kinds of animals loose in that area. Pigmy rattlers. The bowhunters that was hunting the Lake Phelps Bear Sanctuary was killing small rattlesnakes by the bucket full. A game warden got wind of it and informed them that they could get a ticket for killing them. There were reintroduced in the area that Summer. They dumped bucket fulls of them all over the place. No one told the hunters they could not kill them. They just knew there were tons of them all over the sanctuary.

Darin


----------



## JohnCrooney (Jun 26, 2021)

my first time ever scene is a bit different as I am having confusion between two devices Redmi Note 10 and Vivo 20. Please fix this issue I dont want to remain depressed anymore.


----------

